# How to make this bed



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I was browsing internet for some designs for a bed. 

http://stores.advancedinteriordesigns.com/content/catalog/platform bed.jpg

This bed is virtually floating and I am not sure how to get the joinery right. My concern is whether the footboard and sides will be strong enough.

Can anyone help me on how to design this bed?

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you plan to use a box springs in this? As low to the floor as it is I would build like a toespace around the mattress or box springs and then build a ledge out of 2x4's covered with plywood. The picture has the appearance the mattress is sitting on a deck but I think it would need something to prevent the mattress from scooting around.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That bed may look nice, but it would be a bear to get into and out of.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Too low for my bad knees!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

From the picture shown, there seems to be no box spring. The mattress is set on a solid platform, recessed down approximately 2 1/2" to hold it in place. Very Modern clean lines. 
This will be a fun project with birch plywood. 
For me though the design would be dangerous. I can see me hanging a foot on the overhang on a dark night or bumping the sharp corner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the bed has been designed*



sakumar9 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was browsing internet for some designs for a bed.
> 
> ...


You probably want to know how to construct it...?:blink:

Along with other replies, it's problematic for getting in and out of. Too low, too many sharp edges, user unfriendly for anything other than sleeping on... JMO.

If you are dead set on this design, I would make it out of several torsion boxes, at least 2, maybe three. They are essentially egg crates with thin skins on either side, strong, lightweight and rigid. 

The rest of the construction is too detailed to describe in a thread here. :yes:

For those like myself, who are frustrated by having to click a link to see the image:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sakumar
I would start construction on this bed by using good quality construction grade 2X4 fir stud type wood. I would run the lumber through a surface planer to get the material clean and flat and get my dimensions down to 1 1/4" X 3". I would build 8 frames using 3" screws at the corners. 
1. Bottom mattress frame. I would make the bottom frame 4" wider and 4" longer than the mattress. This gives you 2" on all sides. This 2" will be used to attach the other parts. 
Build a platform of 3/4" for plywood (this is what the mattress will sit on) to fit on top this frame. 
This plywood top doesn't have to be one solid piece but can be made up of 2 or more pieces if needed. 
2. 3 frames to make the mattress surround will attach with screws (from the bottom) through the plywood on the bottom mattress frame. This surround should be set 1" wider than the mattress size on three sides to allow room to make the bed. This surround sets up almost 2" above the bottom of the mattress and holds the mattress in place. 
3. 2 side table sub-frames and 2 side table top frames which can be joined together in the center of the bed. 
That's 8 frames. These need to be built strong and square. 
Next step is to cover the tops of the 5 frames with 1/2" birch plywood. Use glue with 1 1/2" brads. 
This will be a 2 sided wrap (top and exposed edge) and I would use a miter joint for a clean edge. 
The bottom of the frames is left open and exposed. This is where you assemble everything together with the 3" screws. (From the underside)
After assembly of the frames, using all screws, sand and prepare for the finish
Seal all sides and finish with either black lacquer or oil based paint. 
Your total cost will probably be around $200. 
When complete, the unit will be assembled and disassembled in 6 pieces. 
I hope you find this helpful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It appears to be three sections that sit on a base that supports the mattress, fairly simple to make. I would have the sides slide into the end, basically a large mortise and tenon. 
It is also a classic example of form over function and I think one would tire of all the pitfalls very quickly, stubbed shins on the sharp corners, impossible to clean under the overhang, too low for most to get in and out of, etc.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> That bed may look nice, but it would be a bear to get into and out of.
> 
> George


 At my age if I got in it that is where I would stay. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's my version of it if a king size mattress is going to be used.
I say, start with the given size of your mattress, and work out and down from there.

Just be sure that you can get it in and out of the room.  You might have to build several pieces and then bolt them together. :thumbsup:

Note: I changed the color of the base so you could see the difference in the pieces.


----------



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

*This is how I thought of doing it*

Hello everyone,

thanks a lot for your replies. I am no expert, so I was playing with pen and paper and this is what I could come up with.

My goals: 
1. Bed should be strong
2. Even if someone sits on the edges (which will happen), it should not break

Here is goes.... 

Thanks


----------



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention the material I am planning to use: Plywood with laminate...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It should work fine using plywood and laminate to cover it. Since there is so much overhang be sure to use a sturdy structure to support it. Over time things like that want to sag on you.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your design using all plywood will work. 
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

